# Hand held "Feather Roller" for TS



## Niki (14 Aug 2009)

I would like to share with you my "Hand Held Feather roller"...

For a change, there is no text on the pics but I hope that they are self explanatory...

One clarification - as you'll see, I have a dowel under.. the dowel position can be changed according to the width of the workpiece...the dowel fits into the miter gauge slot and acts as a pivot...

Anyway, if you have any questions - I'm here...

Regards
niki


----------



## wizer (14 Aug 2009)

oh yes I like that. thanks for posting


----------



## Frank S (15 Aug 2009)

Another nice one Niki, thanks for sharing.


----------



## WellsWood (15 Aug 2009)

One of the simplest and most effective "finger savers" I've ever seen - brilliant!

Thanks for posting Niki.


----------



## newt (21 Aug 2009)

Niki first class


----------



## Derek Willis. (24 Aug 2009)

I liked it so much I just went out and made one.
derek.


----------



## Niki (24 Aug 2009)

Thank you all for your kind words

Derek
It all started with this one...















It was more "springy" but, as you can see, the wheel holder is made of iron and for some reason, I didn't like iron around or near the blade so I made the "all wood" version...

Regards
niki


----------



## Woodmagnet (24 Aug 2009)

Yet again you have invented another
nice and easy solution to work holding
Niki, keep up the great work my friend. 8)


----------

